# [CONF] problemi mouse..[RISOLTO]

## paperp

Il mio Xorg.conf non ne vuole sapere di vedere il mouse le ho provate tutte , protocollo IMPS/2 ,PS/2,auto  dev--> /dev/psaux , /dev/mouse , ma niente , ho copiato il conf di knoppix o livecd altri che funzionavano ma nulla , che cavolo saràeppure quando viene caricato è visto come un generico ps2 con larotellina , anche se è un logitech trackballmouse di 3 0 4 anni fa...potrebbe che il boot non mi tira su qualche modulonecessario???Last edited by paperp on Sat Dec 18, 2004 8:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RockSteady

kernel 2.4 o 2.6?

----------

## paperp

2.6.9

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> che cavolo saràeppure quando viene caricato è visto come un generico ps2 con larotellina , anche se è un logitech trackballmouse di 3 0 4 anni fa...

 

Non ho capito.

Il mouse non funziona proprio in X? O solo "non funziona come dovrebbe"?

In console con gpm funziona?

----------

## paperp

Ciao , random , tutto bene??Qui il tempo , inteso in senso meteoreologico mi stà sbirciolando i cosi tondi(  :Smile:  ) da te il parco come si vede??

Comunque rientro in topic , tutto riguarda X non so se ho compilato anche gpm , anzi dovrei farlo visto che mi piace uare links2 con le directFB(giusto) , ma il problema da banale stà diventando pesante , era una macchina su cui avevo installato tutto perbenino partendo da reiser4 , e compilando tutto kde , poi ho provato sia con X -configure che con xorgconfig

, poi dopo non contento ho provato a cambiare tutti i settaggi del device nel file di config di xorg , poi anche ho copiato la stringa come appariva da un file di config su un livecd(anzi a dire il vero 2..) di knoppix e il livecd di reiser4 funzioananti, ma nulla..adesso mi sento disperato come uno che affoga in un bicchier d'acqua.

Non so cosa inventare???!!!

 :Shocked: 

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Ciao , random , tutto bene??Qui il tempo , inteso in senso meteoreologico mi stà sbirciolando i cosi tondi(  ) da te il parco come si vede??

 

Mah, il cielo padano plumbeo si sta facendo vedere ma per adesso va abbastanza bene.

 *Quote:*   

> ma il problema da banale stà diventando pesante , era una macchina su cui avevo installato tutto perbenino partendo da reiser4 , e compilando tutto kde , poi ho provato sia con X -configure che con xorgconfig

 

E funzionava?

 *Quote:*   

> poi dopo non contento ho provato a cambiare tutti i settaggi del device nel file di config di xorg , poi anche ho copiato la stringa come appariva da un file di config su un livecd(anzi a dire il vero 2..) di knoppix e il livecd di reiser4 funzioananti

 

Ancora non ho capito... il mouse é bloccato oppure funziona male (scatti e cose simili)? Opure non usa tutte le feature possibili?

Hai controllati il device?

Se fai qualcosa tipo

```
cat /dev/mouse
```

e agiti il mouse appaiono dei caratteri strani?

----------

## =DvD=

Io aborro il reiserfs!!

Stai attento che al primo blackout ti frega! (tanti auguri!)

----------

## paperp

si tratta semplicemente che il mouse non funziona , la tastiera è ok , ma il mouse no.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

con xorgconfig funzionava o no il mouse?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che ritorna il comando

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep PS2
```

----------

## paperp

Se faccio cat /dev/mouse appaono dei caratteri strani, Si!

Se faccio 

```
 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep PS2
```

mi da

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

Allora??visto che il kernel c'è e dev mouse fa iversetti strani perchè non funge??

No con xorgconfig non funzionava!!

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Allora??visto che il kernel c'è e dev mouse fa iversetti strani perchè non funge??

 

Se lato kernel funziona direi che il problema é in xorg.

Puoi postare la sezione relativa al mouse di xorg.conf?

----------

## paperp

Ora ispeziono e poi posto , comunque grazie dalla fiducia  era dal mio primo post che argomentavo pensando che guarda caso il problma fosse in xorg.conf...proprio 1 scarpa mi considerate eh??!!  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> comunque grazie dalla fiducia  era dal mio primo post che argomentavo pensando che guarda caso il problma fosse in xorg.conf...proprio 1 scarpa mi considerate eh??!! 

 

[MOD]Certi discorsi potrebbero essere anche evitati. Chiunque puo' sbagliare anche quelli che usano linux da un pezzo. Anche io utimamente non riuscivo a fare andare gensplash perche' mettevo un ':' al posto si una ',' . Magari gli errori piu' ovvi si scartano subito. Quindi non e' la questione di come ti consideriamo, tu sai quello che hai fatto noi dobbiamo scoprirlo, non siamo li con te e quindi si parte dall'ovvio per poi progredire. Spero di non offenderti perche' non e' mia intenzione, e se l'ho fatto chiedo scusa da subito. [/MOD]

----------

## paperp

Ecco qua:

```

Identifier   "Mouse1"

Driver        "mouse"

Option       "Protocol"  "IMPS/2"

Option       "Device"    "dev/mouse"
```

Faccio notare che ho rovato anche le altre configs , tipo dev/psaux , protocol= Auto  , PS/2 etc , etc...disperato sono!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' un errore di battitura o ti manca uno '/'?

la linea

```
Option       "Device"    "dev/mouse"
```

diventa

```
Option       "Device"    "/dev/mouse"
```

----------

## paperp

Errore di battitura!!Sorry.

----------

## randomaze

Il punto non che ti consideriamo 1 scarpa ma che se hai provato i diversi protocolli, non hai errori nei log allora forse il problema era nel kernel.

La sezione ServerLayout cosa dice?

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Faccio notare che ho rovato anche le altre configs , tipo dev/psaux , protocol= Auto  , PS/2 etc , etc...disperato sono!!!

 

Nel caso pessimo emergi gpm e configuralo come repeater.....

----------

## MyZelF

Cosa dice il log di X a proposito del mouse?

----------

## paperp

Da quello che so il gpm è già emergiato , anche se non sono ingrado di farlo funzionare o usare...i file di log di x dove li trovo??

Ciao.  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

in /var/log/

----------

## paperp

sezione Server Layout

```
Server Layout

  Identifier "Simple Layout"

  Screen  "Screen 1"

  InputDevice  "Mouse1"  "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard1"  "CoreKeyboard"
```

----------

## MyZelF

 :Question: 

Questo sembra un brandello di xorg.conf, io ti suggerivo di cercare nel log, che dovrebbe essere /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Questo sembra un brandello di xorg.conf, io ti suggerivo di cercare nel log, che dovrebbe essere /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 

Lo aveva messo perché lo avevo chiesto un paio di post sopra... comunque sembrerebbe in regola.

paperp, prova a spluciare il log come suggerisce MyZelF

----------

## paperp

Caro Myzelf , non sono ingrado di postarti tutto per intero il log di cui mi aprli , però l'ho aperto e letto e mi sembra tutto in regola magari più tardi se pensi che possa servire provo a postartelo , quale parte credi sia più utile??

Ciao e grazie..che palle , scivolare su una buccia di banana....!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il risultato di

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

----------

## paperp

Mi dici fedele come faccio a copiare tutto quel codice e postarvelo via links o Lynx , ovvero come si fa a fare copy paste , da framebuffer??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Mi dici fedele come faccio a copiare tutto quel codice e postarvelo via links o Lynx , ovvero come si fa a fare copy paste , da framebuffer??

 

Ma anche con grep EE da molte righe?

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Mi dici fedele come faccio a copiare tutto quel codice e postarvelo via links o Lynx , ovvero come si fa a fare copy paste , da framebuffer??

 

Se hai emerso gpm selezioni col tasto sinistro e incolli con il destro.

Hai fatto anche il grep? Perché se si é il caso che ti leggi bene quello che dice dato che EE evidenzia gli errori... e normalmente non dovrebbe essercene nessuno.... (mentre mi sembra di capire che tu ne hai un tot)

----------

## paperp

si , anche con grep EE da almeno 3-4 schermate...

Il gpm non mi funziona , sennò avevo già provato...ma se mi dà un sacco di errori perchè se dò startx parte e l'unica cosa che non mi và è il mouse??

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> si , anche con grep EE da almeno 3-4 schermate...
> 
> Il gpm non mi funziona , sennò avevo già provato...ma se mi dà un sacco di errori perchè se dò startx parte e l'unica cosa che non mi và è il mouse??

 

Bisogna vedere che errori sono, cosa hai messo in configurazione e cosa cerca di usare.... leggendo non riesci a capire di che si lamenta? (oltre al mouse....)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> si , anche con grep EE da almeno 3-4 schermate...

 

Forse da quelli riusciremmo a capire cosa non va

----------

## paperp

OK , forse ci sono:

(WW) warning, (EE)error, (NI) not implemented, (??)unknown.

(II) Loading extensionMIT-SCREEN-SAVER

...SONO SPERSO!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> (WW) warning, (EE)error, (NI) not implemented, (??)unknown.

 

No, quella é la riga dove dice cosa sono EE, WW, ...

cerca qualcos'altro...

----------

## paperp

No questa:

```

(WW) warning, (EE)error, (NI) not implemented, (??)unknown.
```

è il risultato che mmi aveva chiesto fedele:

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> (WW) warning, (EE)error, (NI) not implemented, (??)unknown.
> 
> (II) Loading extensionMIT-SCREEN-SAVER

 

Questa non e' niente e' solo la leggenda

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> è il risultato che mmi aveva chiesto fedele

 

Ricapitolando.

Nel kernel sembra tutto a modino.

Non ci sono errori nel log.

Controlla per scrupolo anche dove punta il link:

```
ls -l /dev/mouse
```

quando hai fatto i vari tentativi con i protocolli piú svariati sei sicuro di non aver fatto errori di sintassi da qualche parte?

...non so più cosa pensare...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari posta il risultato di

```
$ ls /dev/input/
```

----------

## paperp

```
ls -l /dev/mouse

......../dev/mouse ->misc/mouse
```

cosa vuol dire è solo la leggenda , esiste una leggenda dei logs per caso??

stò scherzando , ho capito cosa voui dire , però è quello che mi sputa il comando che mi avevi chiesto.

Ok ragazzi ,avete fatto anche troppo , lasciamo stare , tiro giù tutto e reinstallo da capo(minchia , quasi tre giorni di compilazione...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Però a volte Linux non lo capisco(in senso stretto eh..)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> cosa vuol dire è solo la leggenda , esiste una leggenda dei logs per caso??
> 
> stò scherzando , ho capito cosa voui dire , però è quello che mi sputa il comando che mi avevi chiesto.

 

Volevo solo dire che non hai errori

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Ok ragazzi ,avete fatto anche troppo , lasciamo stare , tiro giù tutto e reinstallo da capo(minchia , quasi tre giorni di compilazione...   )

 

No spetta. Come hai compilato il kernel?

----------

## paperp

in manuale menuconfig e le solite cose..perchè??

No , non ho usato genkernel....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> in manuale menuconfig e le solite cose..perchè??
> 
> No , non ho usato genkernel....

 

Io fossi in te prima di reinstallare proverei a fare il kernel con genkernel per vedere se il problema risiede li. Fatto questo proverei un mouse usb visto che anche a me il controller del mouse e' andato a donnine

----------

## paperp

Ok , domani faccio genkernel , però il mio mouse non è andato a donnine visto che con gentoo livecd e knoppix funziona.

Ok , lascio stare la suse del mio fratello per ora e riprovo domani   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Ok , domani faccio genkernel , però il mio mouse non è andato a donnine visto che con gentoo livecd e knoppix funziona.

 

Ok allora vai di genkernel

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ......../dev/mouse ->misc/mouse

 

non so se può essere utile ma il mio punta a /dev/misc/psaux

----------

## Peach

per velocità ti potrei consigliare di postare magari l'output di:

```
# more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -e EE -e WW
```

oltre a questo stavo pensando.. nn è che usi evdev e dovresti far riferimento a /dev/input/mice ???  :Question: 

----------

## paperp

qualcuno mi sa dire perchè se :

```
ls -l /dev/mouse
```

dà

```
/dev/mouse-->misc/psaux
```

e se

```
rm /dev/mouse
```

poi do 

```
ls -l /dev/mouse
```

e riho 

```
/dev/mouse-->misc/psaux
```

come faccio a cambiare il symlink??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> come faccio a cambiare il symlink??

 

Il symlink viene creatoi automaticamente da devfs

----------

## paperp

si ma forse mi sono spiegato male , se io volessi cambiare quel cavolo di link che ti ho riportato se provoa rimouverlo perchè me lo rimette??

Volevo provare a farlo puntare da suggerimento di randomaze e Peach...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non puoi se usi devfs perche' lui te lo ricrea. Metti nel tuo xorg.conf direttamente /dev/input/mice

----------

## paperp

Niente ..passo a genkernel

----------

## paperp

dimenticavo ma genkernel con reiser4 cme se la cava??  :Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> dimenticavo ma genkernel con reiser4 cme se la cava?? 

 

Al massimo fai partire genkernel con l'opzione menuconfig cosi' lo metti se non o fa lui

----------

## dmorab

ragazzi ho lo stesso problema di paper!!

a me è successo dopo un aggiornamento del sistema; inizialmente neanche si avviava xorg, poi cambiando da /dev/input/mouse0 a /dev/mouse il server grafico si avvia normalmente, solo che non riesco a far funzionare il mouse con nessun protocollo

----------

## dmorab

ho risolto installando coldplug e riportando nel file /etc/X11/xorg.conf /dev/input/mouse0 al posto di /dev/mouse

----------

## paperp

mi dici dmorab , per favore cosa hai cambiato di preciso e come usi colfplug che io sono ancora inalto mare con il mio problema??

Ciao.

----------

## paperp

UPPPP!!

----------

## X-Drum

uhm...

con questa versione:

```
sys-apps/hotplug-20040923
```

si rende necessario l'emersione e l'uso di:

```
sys-apps/coldplug-20040920
```

dato che è stato scisso dal pacchetto hotplug.

quindi se usi quella versione di hotplug fai quanto segue:

1) emerge coldplug

2) rc-update del hotplug

3) rc-update add hotplug boot

4) rc-update add coldplug boot

se hai modificato la sezione mouse del tuo xorg.conf eventualmente

ripristina i cambiamenti eseguiti o cmq assicurati di puntare ad un dispositivo valido per il mouse... 

dopo un riavvio dovresti essere a posto!

GG

----------

## paperp

Grande!!Solo adesso riesco ad eseguire i tuoi suggerimenti , ma adesso il mouse funziona , devo cntrollare ancora la rotella , ma sono già contento , non conosco molto coldplug ho visto al boot attiva sia pci , usb etc , dove posso trovare info per capire come funzion e cosa fa???

Grazie ancora!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bhe coldplug non e' altro che un pezzettino di hotplug che si preoccupa solo di caricare i moduli giusto al volo. Se vuoi sapere che fa hotplug vedi qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=195378

----------

## paperp

Ottimo , grazie.

E il caro paperp , si è ripreso la sua graficalizzata Gentoobox!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> E il caro paperp , si è ripreso la sua graficalizzata Gentoobox!! 

 

Hai risolto? 

Qual'era il problema?

----------

## paperp

si , bravo lui , arriva adesso quando uno poteva essere già morto!!

Scherzo  :Laughing: 

il problema era che mi serviva coldplug per vedere questo tipo di input , appena emerso e aggiunto al boot , ho messo un semplice /dev/mouse al device di mouse e mi ìè partita tutto , compresa rotellina.

Mi rimane da capire come usare il mouse in shell ovvero con gpm..al momento non funge.

Ciao e buon WE.

----------

## snake111

volelvo ringraziare tutti perchè ho risolto anche io leggendo questo post, voglio spiegare il mio problema nel caso sia utile ad altri:

ho un trackball intellimouse microsoft ottico, che funzionava alla perfezione, compresa rotellina e bottoni laterali. Faccio un emerge world e il mio hotplug si aggiorna alla versione 20040923, quindi al riavvio successivo non funziona più la rotellina e i bottoni laterali, mentre il mouse di per se funziona, a differenza di paperp. La cosa si risolve seguendo alla lettera quanto indicato da X-Drum.

Volevo sottolineare che dopo giorni e giorni di letture e scervellamenti per configurare questo mouse ho imparato che, finche non vedrete una linea come questa o simile nel dmesg:

```
input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Optical®] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3
```

avete problemi di moduli che mancano, non caricati, o da aggiungere al kernel, dopo che avrete quelle linea al boot potete sbizzarrirvi sui vari file di conf, prima è tutto inutile....

so che sono ovvietà, ma per utenti novellini come me può essere utile  :Smile: 

----------

